# Kernel Panic: Howto figure out the exact reason?

## pi314

Hi

I'm still having Problems to get my system stable

What I have is a mostly running system which randomly freezes while being online, it happens when there is some load over my dsl card and gives an:

```
Kernel Panic: Fatal exception in interrupt

In interrupt handler - not syncing
```

What I know is that it must be some problem with traffic over my dsl card - what I want to find out is what realy is causing this problem - hardware conflicts, driver problems, etc...

hopefully someone can give me some hints how to figure out. I tried to compile fcdsl with debug option and looked at dmesg and my syslog but there  are no messages which look like there is some problem... only those that everything is running

(edit: the last time I got one error loged -> please have a look at my 3nd post down here)

so long

pi

PS: I already started a thread (Kernel Panic while having traffic over fcdsl-card) but no solution jet

only to prevend misunderstandings: This thread is hopefully more general. So a final solution whould be great, but general informations about solving kernel panics are absolutely welcome, too

My System:

P3, Realtek ethernet, AVM Fritz!DSL

```
emerge info

Portage 2.0.50-r10 (default-x86-2004.2, gcc-3.3.4, glibc-2.3.3.20040420-r1, 2.6.8-gentoo-r3)

=================================================================

System uname: 2.6.8-gentoo-r3 i686 Pentium III (Coppermine)

Gentoo Base System version 1.4.16

Autoconf: sys-devel/autoconf-2.59-r4

Automake: sys-devel/automake-1.8.5-r1

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86"

AUTOCLEAN="yes"

CFLAGS="-march=i686 -O3 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

COMPILER=""

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/kde/2/share/config /usr/kde/3/share/config /usr/share/config /var/qmail/control"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/gconf /etc/terminfo /etc/env.d"

CXXFLAGS="-march=i686 -O3 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="autoaddcvs ccache sandbox"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://gentoo.osuosl.org http://distro.ibiblio.org/pub/Linux/distributions/gentoo"

MAKEOPTS="-j2"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/local/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="X acl apm avi berkdb crypt cups encode foomaticdb gdbm gif gpm gtk2 imlib ipv6 jpeg ldap libg++ libwww mad mikmod motif mpeg ncurses nls nptl oggvorbis opengl pam pdflib perl png python quicktime readline sdl slang spell ssl svga tcpd truetype x86 xml2 xmms xv zlib"
```

```
lspci

0000:00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corp. 440BX/ZX/DX - 82443BX/ZX/DX Host bridge (rev 03)

0000:00:01.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corp. 440BX/ZX/DX - 82443BX/ZX/DX AGP bridge (rev 03)

0000:00:07.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corp. 82371AB/EB/MB PIIX4 ISA (rev 02)

0000:00:07.1 IDE interface: Intel Corp. 82371AB/EB/MB PIIX4 IDE (rev 01)

0000:00:07.2 USB Controller: Intel Corp. 82371AB/EB/MB PIIX4 USB (rev 01)

0000:00:07.3 Bridge: Intel Corp. 82371AB/EB/MB PIIX4 ACPI (rev 02)

0000:00:0f.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL-8139/8139C/8139C+ (rev 10)

0000:00:11.0 Multimedia controller: Philips Semiconductors TriMedia TM-1300 (rev 82)

0000:00:13.0 Unknown mass storage controller: Triones Technologies, Inc. HPT366/368/370/370A/372 (rev 01)

0000:00:13.1 Unknown mass storage controller: Triones Technologies, Inc. HPT366/368/370/370A/372 (rev 01)

0000:01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: 3Dfx Interactive, Inc. Voodoo Banshee (rev 03)
```

```
some smal part from dmesg

fcdsl: AVM FRITZ!Card DSL driver, revision 0.4.1

fcdsl: fcdsl built on Sep  3 2004 at 01:45:10)

PCI: Found IRQ 10 for device 0000:00:11.0

PCI: Sharing IRQ 10 with 0000:00:07.2

fcdsl: Loading...

fcdsl: Interface exchange... (164)

fcdsl: Driver 'fcdsl' attached to stack. (164)

fcdsl: PCI: AVM FRITZ!Card DSL, dev 5402, irq 10, sdram db000000 (8M), mmio db800000 (2M)
```

Last edited by pi314 on Fri Sep 03, 2004 4:13 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## r3pek

can you post your logs?

----------

## pi314

dmesg

```
Linux version 2.6.8-gentoo-r3 (root@red) (gcc version 3.3.4 20040623 (Gentoo Linux 3.3.4-r1, ssp-3.3.2-2, pie-8.7.6)) #2 Fri Sep 3 14:36:21 CEST 2004

BIOS-provided physical RAM map:

 BIOS-e820: 0000000000000000 - 00000000000a0000 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000000f0000 - 0000000000100000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 0000000000100000 - 000000001fff0000 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 000000001fff0000 - 000000001fff3000 (ACPI NVS)

 BIOS-e820: 000000001fff3000 - 0000000020000000 (ACPI data)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000ffff0000 - 0000000100000000 (reserved)

511MB LOWMEM available.

On node 0 totalpages: 131056

  DMA zone: 4096 pages, LIFO batch:1

  Normal zone: 126960 pages, LIFO batch:16

  HighMem zone: 0 pages, LIFO batch:1

DMI 2.3 present.

ACPI disabled because your bios is from 2000 and too old

You can enable it with acpi=force

Built 1 zonelists

Kernel command line: auto BOOT_IMAGE=gentoo.2 ro root=303

Local APIC disabled by BIOS -- reenabling.

Found and enabled local APIC!

Initializing CPU#0

CPU 0 irqstacks, hard=c03f0000 soft=c03ef000

PID hash table entries: 2048 (order 11: 16384 bytes)

Detected 851.921 MHz processor.

Using tsc for high-res timesource

Console: colour VGA+ 80x25

Dentry cache hash table entries: 131072 (order: 7, 524288 bytes)

Inode-cache hash table entries: 65536 (order: 6, 262144 bytes)

Memory: 515196k/524224k available (2053k kernel code, 8268k reserved, 777k data, 148k init, 0k highmem)

Checking if this processor honours the WP bit even in supervisor mode... Ok.

Calibrating delay loop... 1683.45 BogoMIPS

Mount-cache hash table entries: 512 (order: 0, 4096 bytes)

CPU: After generic identify, caps: 0383fbff 00000000 00000000 00000000

CPU: After vendor identify, caps:  0383fbff 00000000 00000000 00000000

CPU: L1 I cache: 16K, L1 D cache: 16K

CPU: L2 cache: 256K

CPU: After all inits, caps:        0383fbff 00000000 00000000 00000040

Intel machine check architecture supported.

Intel machine check reporting enabled on CPU#0.

CPU: Intel Pentium III (Coppermine) stepping 06

Enabling fast FPU save and restore... done.

Enabling unmasked SIMD FPU exception support... done.

Checking 'hlt' instruction... OK.

enabled ExtINT on CPU#0

ESR value before enabling vector: 00000000

ESR value after enabling vector: 00000000

Using local APIC timer interrupts.

calibrating APIC timer ...

..... CPU clock speed is 851.0837 MHz.

..... host bus clock speed is 100.0216 MHz.

NET: Registered protocol family 16

PCI: PCI BIOS revision 2.10 entry at 0xfb380, last bus=1

PCI: Using configuration type 1

mtrr: v2.0 (20020519)

SCSI subsystem initialized

usbcore: registered new driver usbfs

usbcore: registered new driver hub

PCI: Probing PCI hardware

PCI: Probing PCI hardware (bus 00)

PCI: Using IRQ router PIIX/ICH [8086/7110] at 0000:00:07.0

Machine check exception polling timer started.

audit: initializing netlink socket (disabled)

audit(1094218172.4294966957:0): initialized

devfs: 2004-01-31 Richard Gooch (rgooch@atnf.csiro.au)

devfs: boot_options: 0x0

udf: registering filesystem

Limiting direct PCI/PCI transfers.

mice: PS/2 mouse device common for all mice

serio: i8042 AUX port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

serio: i8042 KBD port at 0x60,0x64 irq 1

input: AT Translated Set 2 keyboard on isa0060/serio0

Real Time Clock Driver v1.12

Linux agpgart interface v0.100 (c) Dave Jones

agpgart: Detected an Intel 440BX Chipset.

agpgart: Maximum main memory to use for agp memory: 439M

agpgart: AGP aperture is 64M @ 0xd0000000

[drm] Initialized tdfx 1.0.0 20010216 on minor 0: 3Dfx Interactive, Inc. Voodoo Banshee

Serial: 8250/16550 driver $Revision: 1.90 $ 8 ports, IRQ sharing disabled

ttyS0 at I/O 0x3f8 (irq = 4) is a 16550A

ttyS1 at I/O 0x2f8 (irq = 3) is a 16550A

8139too Fast Ethernet driver 0.9.27

PCI: Found IRQ 12 for device 0000:00:0f.0

eth0: RealTek RTL8139 at 0xd400, 00:c1:26:03:88:0b, IRQ 12

eth0:  Identified 8139 chip type 'RTL-8139C'

Uniform Multi-Platform E-IDE driver Revision: 7.00alpha2

ide: Assuming 33MHz system bus speed for PIO modes; override with idebus=xx

PIIX4: IDE controller at PCI slot 0000:00:07.1

PIIX4: chipset revision 1

PIIX4: not 100% native mode: will probe irqs later

    ide0: BM-DMA at 0xf000-0xf007, BIOS settings: hda:DMA, hdb:pio

    ide1: BM-DMA at 0xf008-0xf00f, BIOS settings: hdc:DMA, hdd:pio

hda: IBM-DTTA-371440, ATA DISK drive

Using anticipatory io scheduler

ide0 at 0x1f0-0x1f7,0x3f6 on irq 14

hdc: _NEC DV-5500A, ATAPI CD/DVD-ROM drive

ide1 at 0x170-0x177,0x376 on irq 15

HPT366: onboard version of chipset, pin1=1 pin2=2

HPT366: IDE controller at PCI slot 0000:00:13.0

PCI: Found IRQ 11 for device 0000:00:13.0

PCI: Sharing IRQ 11 with 0000:00:13.1

HPT366: chipset revision 1

HPT366: 100% native mode on irq 11

    ide2: BM-DMA at 0xe000-0xe007, BIOS settings: hde:pio, hdf:pio

PCI: Found IRQ 11 for device 0000:00:13.1

PCI: Sharing IRQ 11 with 0000:00:13.0

    ide3: BM-DMA at 0xec00-0xec07, BIOS settings: hdg:pio, hdh:pio

hda: max request size: 128KiB

hda: 28229040 sectors (14453 MB) w/462KiB Cache, CHS=28005/16/63, UDMA(33)

 /dev/ide/host0/bus0/target0/lun0: p1 p2 p3 p4

hdc: ATAPI 40X DVD-ROM drive, 256kB Cache, UDMA(33)

Uniform CD-ROM driver Revision: 3.20

USB Universal Host Controller Interface driver v2.2

PCI: Found IRQ 10 for device 0000:00:07.2

PCI: Sharing IRQ 10 with 0000:00:11.0

uhci_hcd 0000:00:07.2: Intel Corp. 82371AB/EB/MB PIIX4 USB

uhci_hcd 0000:00:07.2: irq 10, io base 0000d000

uhci_hcd 0000:00:07.2: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 1

hub 1-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 1-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

usbcore: registered new driver cdc_acm

drivers/usb/class/cdc-acm.c: v0.23:USB Abstract Control Model driver for USB modems and ISDN adapters

usbcore: registered new driver usblp

drivers/usb/class/usblp.c: v0.13: USB Printer Device Class driver

Initializing USB Mass Storage driver...

usbcore: registered new driver usb-storage

USB Mass Storage support registered.

usbcore: registered new driver usbhid

drivers/usb/input/hid-core.c: v2.0:USB HID core driver

NET: Registered protocol family 2

IP: routing cache hash table of 4096 buckets, 32Kbytes

TCP: Hash tables configured (established 32768 bind 65536)

ip_conntrack version 2.1 (4095 buckets, 32760 max) - 296 bytes per conntrack

ip_tables: (C) 2000-2002 Netfilter core team

ipt_recent v0.3.1: Stephen Frost <sfrost@snowman.net>.  http://snowman.net/projects/ipt_recent/

arp_tables: (C) 2002 David S. Miller

NET: Registered protocol family 1

NET: Registered protocol family 17

ReiserFS: hda3: found reiserfs format "3.6" with standard journal

ReiserFS: hda3: using ordered data mode

ReiserFS: hda3: journal params: device hda3, size 8192, journal first block 18, max trans len 1024, max batch 900, max commit age 30, max trans age 30

ReiserFS: hda3: checking transaction log (hda3)

ReiserFS: hda3: Using r5 hash to sort names

VFS: Mounted root (reiserfs filesystem) readonly.

Freeing unused kernel memory: 148k freed

Adding 506036k swap on /dev/hda2.  Priority:-1 extents:1

apm: BIOS version 1.2 Flags 0x07 (Driver version 1.16ac)

CAPI Subsystem Rev 1.1.2.8

fcdsl: module license 'Proprietary' taints kernel.

fcdsl: Base address: e0a8ef70

fcdsl: Compile time: 14:09:30

fcdsl: AVM FRITZ!Card DSL driver, revision 0.4.1

fcdsl: fcdsl built on Sep  3 2004 at 14:09:30)

PCI: Found IRQ 10 for device 0000:00:11.0

PCI: Sharing IRQ 10 with 0000:00:07.2

fcdsl: Loading...

fcdsl: Interface exchange... (164)

fcdsl: Driver 'fcdsl' attached to stack. (164)

fcdsl: PCI: AVM FRITZ!Card DSL, dev 5402, irq 10, sdram db000000 (8M), mmio db800000 (2M)

fcdsl: I/O memory mapped to 0xe0b02000

fcdsl: Controller RAM mapped to 0xe0d03000

fcdsl: IRQ #10 assigned to fcdsl driver.

fcdsl: DMA buffers: rx de748000 (bus 1e748000)

fcdsl: DMA buffers: tx dda48000 (bus 1da48000)

fcdsl: Thread[6439] started.

fcdsl: Starting scheduler thread 'fcdsl_s'...

fcdsl: Enable little endian mode, writing 0x00000a01 (swapped: 0x010a0000) to BIU_CTL

fcdsl: reset: BIU_CTL = 0x00000a01

fcdsl: stop: BIU_CTL = 0x00000a01

fcdsl: stop: BIU_CTL = 0x00000a01

fcdsl: stop: BIU_CTL = 0x00000a01

fcdsl: Peripheral chip reset.

fcdsl: Block power down.

fcdsl: Reset completed.

fcdsl: Test completed.

kcapi: Controller 1: fcdsl-db800000-10 attached

fcdsl: Controller 1 (1) --> 0

kcapi: Controller 2: fcdsl-db800000-10 attached

fcdsl: Controller 2 (2) --> 1

fcdsl: Loaded.

fcdsl: PCI driver registered.

fcdsl: CAPI driver registered.

eth0: link up, 10Mbps, half-duplex, lpa 0x0000

NET: Registered protocol family 10

IPv6 over IPv4 tunneling driver

eth0: no IPv6 routers present

capifs: Rev 1.1.2.3

capi20: Rev 1.1.2.7: started up with major 68 (middleware+capifs)

fcdsl: load: size = 626148, align = 64

fcdsl: load: rounded size = 658944

fcdsl: BIU_CTL = 0x00000a01

fcdsl: start: 0: 0x00000a01

fcdsl: start: 1: 0x00000201

fcdsl: start: 2: 0x00000601

fcdsl: Waiting for firmware...

fcdsl: Firmware response time: 100 ms.

fcdsl: deref: TM 0xdb098010 = db0a5000

fcdsl: map: TM 0xdb0a5000 mapped to 0xe0da8000

fcdsl: deref: TM 0xdb098014 = db0a5800

fcdsl: map: TM 0xdb0a5800 mapped to 0xe0da8800

fcdsl: Using VCC/VPI/VCI = 0x1/0x1/0x20

fcdsl: Version string #0:

fcdsl: Library version:    3.11-02

fcdsl: Card type:          A1

fcdsl: Capabilities:       Add. Service: V.42bis, Fax G3 Polling, DTMF, GSM, CAPI 1.1

fcdsl: D-channel protocol: DSS1

fcdsl: Version string #1:

fcdsl: Library version:    3.11-02

fcdsl: Card type:          A1

fcdsl: Capabilities:       Add. Service: V.42bis, Fax G3 Polling, DTMF, GSM, CAPI 1.1

fcdsl: D-channel protocol: DSS1

fcdsl: Thread enabled.

kcapi: card 1 "fcdsl-db800000-10" ready.

kcapi: card 2 "fcdsl-db800000-10" ready.

CSLIP: code copyright 1989 Regents of the University of California

PPP generic driver version 2.4.2

fcdsl: New NCCI(10102), window size 8...

capilib_new_ncci: kcapi: appl 1 ncci 0x10102 up
```

/var/log/everything/current

```
Sep  3 15:30:02 [kernel] Linux version 2.6.8-gentoo-r3 (root@red) (gcc version 3.3.4 20040623 (Gentoo Linux 3.3.4-r1, ssp-3.3.2-2, pie-8.7.6)) #2 Fri Sep 3 14:36:21 CEST 2004

Sep  3 15:30:03 [kernel] CAPI Subsystem Rev 1.1.2.8

Sep  3 15:30:03 [kernel] fcdsl: module license 'Proprietary' taints kernel.

Sep  3 15:30:03 [kernel] fcdsl: Base address: e0a8ef70

Sep  3 15:30:03 [kernel] fcdsl: Compile time: 14:09:30

Sep  3 15:30:03 [kernel] fcdsl: AVM FRITZ!Card DSL driver, revision 0.4.1

Sep  3 15:30:03 [kernel] fcdsl: fcdsl built on Sep  3 2004 at 14:09:30)

Sep  3 15:30:03 [kernel] PCI: Found IRQ 10 for device 0000:00:11.0

Sep  3 15:30:03 [kernel] PCI: Sharing IRQ 10 with 0000:00:07.2

Sep  3 15:30:03 [kernel] fcdsl: Loading...

Sep  3 15:30:03 [kernel] fcdsl: Interface exchange... (164)

Sep  3 15:30:03 [kernel] fcdsl: Driver 'fcdsl' attached to stack. (164)

Sep  3 15:30:03 [kernel] fcdsl: PCI: AVM FRITZ!Card DSL, dev 5402, irq 10, sdram db000000 (8M), mmio db800000 (2M)

Sep  3 15:30:03 [kernel] fcdsl: I/O memory mapped to 0xe0b02000

Sep  3 15:30:03 [kernel] fcdsl: Controller RAM mapped to 0xe0d03000

Sep  3 15:30:03 [kernel] fcdsl: IRQ #10 assigned to fcdsl driver.

Sep  3 15:30:03 [kernel] fcdsl: DMA buffers: rx de748000 (bus 1e748000)

Sep  3 15:30:03 [kernel] fcdsl: DMA buffers: tx dda48000 (bus 1da48000)

Sep  3 15:30:03 [kernel] fcdsl: Thread[6439] started.

Sep  3 15:30:03 [kernel] fcdsl: Enable little endian mode, writing 0x00000a01 (swapped: 0x010a0000) to BIU_CTL

Sep  3 15:30:03 [kernel] fcdsl: reset: BIU_CTL = 0x00000a01

Sep  3 15:30:03 [kernel] fcdsl: stop: BIU_CTL = 0x00000a01

                - Last output repeated 2 times -

Sep  3 15:30:03 [kernel] fcdsl: Peripheral chip reset.

Sep  3 15:30:03 [kernel] fcdsl: Block power down.

Sep  3 15:30:03 [kernel] fcdsl: Reset completed.

Sep  3 15:30:03 [kernel] fcdsl: Test completed.

Sep  3 15:30:03 [kernel] kcapi: Controller 1: fcdsl-db800000-10 attached

Sep  3 15:30:03 [kernel] fcdsl: Controller 1 (1) --> 0

Sep  3 15:30:03 [kernel] kcapi: Controller 2: fcdsl-db800000-10 attached

Sep  3 15:30:03 [kernel] fcdsl: Controller 2 (2) --> 1

Sep  3 15:30:03 [kernel] fcdsl: Loaded.

Sep  3 15:30:03 [kernel] fcdsl: PCI driver registered.

Sep  3 15:30:03 [kernel] fcdsl: CAPI driver registered.

Sep  3 15:30:05 [kernel] eth0: link up, 10Mbps, half-duplex, lpa 0x0000

Sep  3 15:30:05 [kernel] NET: Registered protocol family 10

Sep  3 15:30:05 [net.agent] add event not handled

Sep  3 15:30:05 [dnsmasq] started, version 2.13 cachesize 150

Sep  3 15:30:05 [dnsmasq] DHCP, IP range 192.168.32.131 -- 192.168.32.199, lease time 24h

Sep  3 15:30:05 [dnsmasq] using local addresses only for domain lan

Sep  3 15:30:05 [dnsmasq] using local addresses only for domain localnet

Sep  3 15:30:05 [dnsmasq] read /etc/hosts - 10 addresses

Sep  3 15:30:05 [dnsmasq] failed to access /etc/dhcpc/resolv.conf: No such file or directory

Sep  3 15:30:05 [dnsmasq] reading /etc/ppp/resolv.conf

Sep  3 15:30:05 [dnsmasq] using nameserver 194.25.2.129#53

Sep  3 15:30:05 [dnsmasq] using nameserver 217.237.151.161#53

Sep  3 15:30:05 [dnsmasq] using local addresses only for domain lan

Sep  3 15:30:05 [dnsmasq] using local addresses only for domain localnet

Sep  3 15:30:05 [net.agent] add event not handled

Sep  3 15:30:06 [sshd] Server listening on :: port 22.

Sep  3 15:30:06 [sshd] error: Bind to port 22 on 0.0.0.0 failed: Address already in use.

Sep  3 15:30:06 [cron] (CRON) STARTUP (fork ok)_

Sep  3 15:31:11 [sshd] Accepted keyboard-interactive/pam for root from ::ffff:192.168.32.31 port 1043 ssh2

Sep  3 15:31:11 [sshd(pam_unix)] session opened for user root by root(uid=0)

Sep  3 15:31:21 [kernel] capifs: Rev 1.1.2.3

Sep  3 15:31:22 [kernel] capi20: Rev 1.1.2.7: started up with major 68 (middleware+capifs)

Sep  3 15:31:23 [kernel] fcdsl: load: size = 626148, align = 64

Sep  3 15:31:45 [pppd] Plugin capiplugin.so loaded.

Sep  3 15:31:45 [pppd] capiplugin: $Revision: 1.35 $

Sep  3 15:31:45 [pppd] capiconn:  1.9

Sep  3 15:31:46 [kernel] CSLIP: code copyright 1989 Regents of the University of California

Sep  3 15:31:46 [pppd] pppd 2.4.2 started by root, uid 0

Sep  3 15:31:46 [pppd] capiplugin: phase serialconn.

Sep  3 15:31:46 [pppd] capiplugin: leased line (adslpppoe)

Sep  3 15:31:46 [kernel] fcdsl: New NCCI(10102), window size 8...

Sep  3 15:31:46 [pppd] capiplugin: connected: "" -> "" outgoing

Sep  3 15:31:46 [pppd] capiplugin: using /dev/capi/0: "" -> "" outgoing

Sep  3 15:31:47 [pppd] Using interface ppp0

Sep  3 15:31:47 [pppd] Connect: ppp0 <--> /dev/capi/0

Sep  3 15:31:47 [pppd] capiplugin: phase establish (was serialconn).

Sep  3 15:31:47 [pppd] capiplugin: phase authenticate (was establish).

Sep  3 15:31:47 [pppd] PAP authentication succeeded

Sep  3 15:31:47 [pppd] capiplugin: phase network (was authenticate).

Sep  3 15:31:48 [pppd] local  IP address 80.131.201.210

Sep  3 15:31:48 [pppd] remote IP address 217.5.98.40

Sep  3 15:31:48 [pppd] primary   DNS address 217.237.151.161

Sep  3 15:31:48 [pppd] secondary DNS address 194.25.2.129

Sep  3 15:31:48 [pppd] capiplugin: phase running (was network).

Sep  3 15:32:22 [dnsmasq] reading /etc/ppp/resolv.conf

Sep  3 15:32:22 [dnsmasq] using nameserver 194.25.2.129#53

Sep  3 15:32:22 [dnsmasq] using nameserver 217.237.151.161#53

Sep  3 15:32:22 [dnsmasq] using local addresses only for domain lan

Sep  3 15:32:22 [dnsmasq] using local addresses only for domain localnet

Sep  3 15:32:22 [dnsmasq] DHCPREQUEST(eth0) 192.168.32.12 00:00:21:f4:65:a8

Sep  3 15:32:22 [dnsmasq] DHCPNAK(eth0) 192.168.32.12 00:00:21:f4:65:a8 lease not found

Sep  3 15:32:22 [dnsmasq] DHCPDISCOVER(eth0) 00:00:21:f4:65:a8

Sep  3 15:32:22 [dnsmasq] DHCPOFFER(eth0) 192.168.32.138 00:00:21:f4:65:a8

Sep  3 15:32:22 [dnsmasq] DHCPREQUEST(eth0) 192.168.32.138 00:00:21:f4:65:a8

Sep  3 15:32:22 [dnsmasq] DHCPACK(eth0) 192.168.32.138 00:00:21:f4:65:a8 Raffer

Sep  3 15:32:54 [dnsmasq] DHCPDISCOVER(eth0) 00:00:21:f4:65:a8

Sep  3 15:32:54 [dnsmasq] DHCPOFFER(eth0) 192.168.32.138 00:00:21:f4:65:a8

Sep  3 15:32:54 [dnsmasq] DHCPREQUEST(eth0) 192.168.32.138 00:00:21:f4:65:a8

Sep  3 15:32:54 [dnsmasq] DHCPACK(eth0) 192.168.32.138 00:00:21:f4:65:a8 Raffer
```

Please tell me if there are other logfiles I should look for

As I mentioned before - after setting the system online it takes some random time of network load on ppp0 until the system crashes.

----------

## pi314

ok, this time I got some error loged

the following code is everything from the log I posted here before up to the next restart

```
Sep  3 15:39:26 [dnsmasq] DHCPDISCOVER(eth0) 192.168.32.22 00:08:54:d0:ea:12

Sep  3 15:39:26 [dnsmasq] DHCPOFFER(eth0) 192.168.32.156 00:08:54:d0:ea:12

Sep  3 15:39:30 [dnsmasq] DHCPDISCOVER(eth0) 192.168.32.22 00:08:54:d0:ea:12

Sep  3 15:39:30 [dnsmasq] DHCPOFFER(eth0) 192.168.32.156 00:08:54:d0:ea:12

Sep  3 15:39:38 [dnsmasq] DHCPDISCOVER(eth0) 192.168.32.22 00:08:54:d0:ea:12

Sep  3 15:39:38 [dnsmasq] DHCPOFFER(eth0) 192.168.32.156 00:08:54:d0:ea:12

Sep  3 15:39:38 [dnsmasq] DHCPREQUEST(eth0) 192.168.32.156 00:08:54:d0:ea:12

Sep  3 15:39:38 [dnsmasq] DHCPACK(eth0) 192.168.32.156 00:08:54:d0:ea:12 ballerm

ann

Sep  3 15:40:00 [CRON] (root) CMD (test -x /usr/sbin/run-crons && /usr/sbin/run-

crons )_

                - Last output repeated 2 times -

Sep  3 16:00:00 [CRON] (root) CMD (rm -f /var/spool/cron/lastrun/cron.hourly)_

Sep  3 16:10:00 [CRON] (root) CMD (test -x /usr/sbin/run-crons && /usr/sbin/run-

crons )_

Sep  3 16:12:22 [kernel] fcdsl: /root/fritz/src/driver.c(1588): info (0 == (PEEK

 (cp->io_base + INT_CTL) & CARD_PCI_INT_ASSERT)) failed

Sep  3 16:20:00 [CRON] (root) CMD (test -x /usr/sbin/run-crons && /usr/sbin/run-

crons )_

Sep  3 17:37:25 [kernel] Linux version 2.6.8-gentoo-r3 (root@red) (gcc version 3

.3.4 20040623 (Gentoo Linux 3.3.4-r1, ssp-3.3.2-2, pie-8.7.6)) #2 Fri Sep 3 14:3

6:21 CEST 2004
```

the corresponding part from /root/fritz/src/driver.c

(the complete source can be found here: ftp://ftp.avm.de/cardware/fritzcrd.dsl/linux/suse.91/fcdsl-suse9.1-3.11-02.tar.gz

```
/*---------------------------------------------------------------------------*\

\*---------------------------------------------------------------------------*/

static irqreturn_t irq_handler (int irq, void * args, struct pt_regs * regs) {

        unsigned long   flags;

        int             tx_flag = 0;

        int             rx_flag = 0;

        int             count   = 0;

        card_p          cp;

        UNUSED_ARG (irq);

        UNUSED_ARG (regs);

        if (capi_card != (card_p) args) {

                return IRQ_NONE;

        }

        cp = (card_p) args;

        while (0 != ((flags = PEEK (cp->io_base + INT_CTL)) & CARD_PCI_INT_ASSERT)) {

                ++count;

                assert (count < 3);

                assert (0 != (flags & CARD_PCI_INT_ENABLE));

                assert (0 != (flags & CARD_PCI_INT_ISASSERTED));

                flags &= ~(CARD_PCI_INT_ASSERT | CARD_PCI_INT_ISASSERTED);

                POKE (cp->io_base + INT_CTL, flags);

                assert ((PEEK (cp->io_base + INT_CTL)

                                & ~(CARD_PCI_INT_ASSERT | CARD_PCI_INT_ISASSERTED)) != 0);

                if (!atomic_read (&link_open)) {

                        return IRQ_HANDLED;

                }

                tx_flag = PEEK (cp->io_base + XFER_TOTM_STATUS) == TM_READY;

                rx_flag = PEEK (cp->io_base + XFER_TOPC_STATUS) == TM_READY;

                if (tx_flag) {

                        POKE (cp->io_base + XFER_TOTM_STATUS, PC_PENDING);

                        tasklet_schedule (&tx_tasklet);

                }

                if (rx_flag) {

                        POKE (cp->io_base + XFER_TOPC_STATUS, PC_PENDING);

                        tasklet_schedule (&rx_tasklet);

                }

        }

        info (0 == (PEEK (cp->io_base + INT_CTL) & CARD_PCI_INT_ASSERT));

        return IRQ_RETVAL(count > 0);

} /* irq_handler */
```

----------

## r3pek

well, i'm not a kernel hacker but it looks like that something is not doing what it should, so i sugest that you send the log to the package mantainer.

----------

## pi314

@r3pek

you're propably right and I'll try to get someone of the developers from avm - fcdsl is not officially in portage  :Sad: 

but back to my question: what exactly is causing the kernel panic?

Those Fritz!DSL cards realy don't belong to "exotic" hardware in germany and there are enouth people running them with gentoo. So I should be able to get them running - maybe there is a stupid hardware-conflict I missed out or some problem with nptl or other compile options.

Is here anyone who can give me some hints how to track down kernel panics in general?

----------

## pi314

maybe someone could help me with this more specific question:

How can I view the whole call trace?

Everytime the system crashes I got a call trace, but I'm not able to see more than the last page (which is quite sparse as the server is running without any framebuffer at default videomode)

----------

## GeYe

I habe a similar error with a AVM FritzX USB ... almost I want to halt the pc, the kernel panic comes.

The drivers are also für Suse 9.1 and from AVM but for the AVM FritzX ... maybe they are for a special kernel of suse? I don't know ...

----------

## MonkeyIsland

Hey guys

exactly the same over here, Is this solved yet? I opened a thread in the german Forum:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=275028&highlight=fcdsl

I diddnt figure out how to solve it but wrote a bugreport, please help me if u can.

----------

